# Trouble accessing w2 for 2019



## opalitewaves (Jan 29, 2020)

When trying to access my w2's it says it will be available on 2/4/20, Is anyone else getting this message?


----------



## allnew2 (Jan 29, 2020)

opalitewaves said:


> When trying to access my w2's it says it will be available on 2/4/20, Is anyone else getting this message?


Your store probably mailed the paper one to your address  by now


----------



## JAShands (Jan 29, 2020)

They have to be postmarked by January 31st. Unfortunately we didn’t get our in until Monday but today the ones not picked up in the last 48 hours were mailed out. Signs were posted by the timeclock and transparency was given over the phone.

If anyone has not received their W2 electronically or in store yet is very likely going to have to wait for the mailman to bring it.


----------



## opalitewaves (Jan 30, 2020)

JAShands said:


> They have to be postmarked by January 31st. Unfortunately we didn’t get our in until Monday but today the ones not picked up in the last 48 hours were mailed out. Signs were posted by the timeclock and transparency was given over the phone.
> 
> If anyone has not received their W2 electronically or in store yet is very likely going to have to wait for the mailman to bring it.


Okay thanks!


----------



## JodieLandon (Feb 4, 2020)

I just checked paperless employee and they want $10 for my recent w2. I haven't worked there since Nov. My other job mailed mine and was ready to download weeks ago. I still haven't received it in the mail yet.


----------

